# Tapatalk Issue



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

Posted this in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-many-of-you-use-tapatalk.20/

Just making sure it is in the right place.

The error started yesterday.


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

Looks like it has been resolved.


----------



## Zegee (28/1/14)

Mine still acting up wont open the forum through app


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

Zegee said:


> Mine still acting up wont open the forum through app



Mine was working, now broken again.


----------



## Zegee (28/1/14)

It seems to be intermittent

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/1/14)

Ask @Gizmo I think he was busy with changes yesterday


----------



## RIEFY (28/1/14)

the problem is linked to this forum I can use ecf via tapa with no issues

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (28/1/14)

Look your android has a llama! I am working on it bud. Otherwise everything is fine. Can upload avatars again too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/1/14)

I take it that's why we went down a few mins ago. 

You must understand there are some of us that are addicted to this forum more than nicotine, when we can't log on we get uncontrollable shakes and other withdrawal symptoms

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

for the hard "Gizmo said:


> Look your android has a llama! I am working on it bud. Otherwise everything is fine. Can upload avatars again too.



Thanks for the hard work. Very cool app. Polls cell phone towers to determine where you are and applies a set of user defined rules.


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/1/14)

I can't get it to work tells me some xml file was not imported. Any advice


----------



## RIEFY (28/1/14)

its on and off gaza i cant get in via tapatalk again


----------



## RawRam_cpt (29/1/14)

Same here XML file blah blah blah... Managed to get in via notifications though...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (29/1/14)

It's back


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Working for me?


----------



## JB1987 (29/1/14)

Nope, still getting the same error msg, other forums are working fine.


----------



## Tornalca (29/1/14)

Nope, same error.


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Please test again


----------



## RIEFY (29/1/14)

seems fine now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JB1987 (29/1/14)

I removed the forum and added it again, seems fine now


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/1/14)

Working for me now to thanks Gizmo

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawRam_cpt (29/1/14)

Working again. Cheers @Gizmo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (30/1/14)

I can understand why you guys use Tapatalk on your phones, but on my iPad i still prefer using the website directly on the standard browser. It looks better to my eye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

